
WeWork raises $780M at $16B valuation - foobarqux
http://fortune.com/2016/03/09/wework-is-raising-780-million-at-a-huge-valuation/
======
stevenhubertron
That valuation seems so far away from reality. A huge bet on coworking spaces
as the future.

